

Harvard Med Students follow the money & reveal faculty ties to Pharmaceuticals - firefox
http://www.thrivemovement.com/harvard-medical-students-confront-school-stop-accepting-drug-funding

======
cluda01
Paid speaking engagements are also quite common rewards for prescribing
certain drugs or writing "do not substitute" on prescriptions. My father is a
doctor at Stanford, it's quite the racket these days he says.

------
MRonney
From the original article in the NYT, this story is from 2009?

------
drewsears
WTF is this site?

~~~
asymetric
Looks like some looney cult. Check the section on UFO's
<http://www.thrivemovement.com/the_code-et_ufo>

I think this HN post is just a spam trying to bring people to their site.

